# am i too young?



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

er... this is the first time iv done this, hope i'm doing it right, sorry if i havent.

anyway i'm 15 years old, i jus wanted to know wether i'm too young to do bodybuilding. i heared from some people that it stunts your growth and can affect you later on in life if you start too early


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I wouldn't say it is too young mate, just take things easy!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Nahh, 15's fine mate, just make sure you stick to good form instead of trying to lift the really heavy weights!

Build muscle, not your ego!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

Hi everybody my names dave and im new to the board. To answer the question above i believe uve picked a good age to start bodybuilding as long as you train clever you should be fine


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

welcome to the board dave,

its good to see a new member

steve


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

Nah, you'll be fine mate (providing you don't do any 1 rep max's..lol) :lol:

It will provide you with a good foundation to build on in a few years, remember loads of people would love to go back to their early teens to train and would have been been possibly alot bigger than they are now.

It should also teach you to look after your body and feed it the right fuels for the type of sport your in.

Good luck!


----------

